# any one from kansas



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

hey is anyone from kansas


----------



## arrowbanshee (Nov 29, 2006)

yep


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm from Kansas


----------



## Ksboy2010 (Nov 30, 2006)

im from kansas too. What part of kansas are you all from?


----------



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

howdy jonny i know yote caller hes one of my best huntin buddies we are from NW Kansas


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

How about this snow storm we are getting. I went out to the Wellington lake and got some ducks before it hit. I hope it will drive more to us.


----------



## Ksboy2010 (Nov 30, 2006)

yeah thats the best thing to do.I amm gonna be out this weekend freezing my tail off trying to get some nice deer


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck with the Deer hunting I already got mine during bow season. I will be in a nice heated blind, shooting some ducks. (I hope)


----------

